# May POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for MAY photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of MAY in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*On the hill* by gizmo2071:






OK, I'll start the months' nominees off with this one...

>;o))


----------



## danir

off to work by Randog






Dani.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Soulful in Sierra Leone (In the Baptist School in Kabala, Sierra Leone)* by Peanuts:






This has to be the second (by me at any rate)...

>;o))


----------



## BoblyBill

*A short hike through Williams Canon* - Lars Leber


----------



## Mainiac

_Aspens In The Fog_ by Lars Leber


----------



## cubcub

Magic Book By Naicidrac


----------



## cubcub

Caution: Children Playing    By TBaraki


----------



## lostprophet

Clouds -  by Alex B


----------



## Olympus8MP

Curves by tb2


----------



## lostprophet

*Garden Helper for Lostprophet  by  Fangman*


----------



## cherrymoose

The first New Zealand shots; #2 -- by Doenoe
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Puscas

*Old and new pet (i.e. Mia, the cat, and a snake), take two- by LaFoto











pascal 
*


----------



## moracca

Under the City #1 by Julius


----------



## Mainiac

_New Zealand- the landscapes_ #3 by doenoe


----------



## AUZambo

Here's another one from New Zealand:

_New Zealand pics - the HDR, #3 _by doenoe


----------



## moracca

****ing Depression by Mr. Matthieu


----------



## danir

*Now I lay Me Down to Sleep* by LeighAnn


----------



## danir

Correction - I DO photograph birds by tb2.






Dani.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Treasure in a Wreckage, Detroit #1 by molested_cow


----------



## danalec99

_My 1st Chicago Trip_ by rhommel


----------



## cherrymoose

Behemoth by GoM.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

This month is going to be so hard to pick a winner... :scratch:


----------



## Alex_B

I vote for this one:

*May POTM Nomination thread!  *by Archangel











.
.
.
.

sorry, had to do this finally


----------



## Alex_B

Chris of Arabia said:


> This month is going to be so hard to pick a winner... :scratch:



And it is not even over yet!


----------



## Puscas

Alex_B said:


> I vote for this one:
> 
> *May POTM Nomination thread!  *by Archangel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> sorry, had to do this finally







LOL...I felt like doing that for a very long time...but thought it would be cheesy. But man, it's funny. It is...:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:





pascal


----------



## Chris of Arabia

You know what happens next don't you....


----------



## Alex_B

Chris of Arabia said:


> You know what happens next don't you....



yes, we will all be banned for thread hijacking 

or everyone will vote for that image? no, that would be bad ... and will not happen.

and now we should leave this, because this thread is really about the POTM


----------



## abraxas

ei5jf 
Barn and Field in Tipperary


----------



## dangergoinoff

see below post ^^


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Dangergoinoff, the rules of POTM are that you can only nominate photographs that have been posted during the month in question and you can't nominate your own work. Unfortunately that means that your photograph won't be incuded when the voting starts in a few days time. Sorry...


----------



## macropleasure

i chose this cause..
this pic makes a boring object..interesting.. (in my opinion)...great job...

tractor by jeroen


----------



## dangergoinoff

Chris of Arabia said:


> Dangergoinoff, the rules of POTM are that you can only nominate photographs that have been posted during the month in question and you can't nominate your own work. Unfortunately that means that your photograph won't be incuded when the voting starts in a few days time. Sorry...


 
Ok fair enough


----------



## dangergoinoff

So where are msot of the pics posted within the forum? I havent had an extensive look around but the few threads that i have been in havent had any pictures posted just text.


----------



## Alex_B

dangergoinoff said:


> So where are msot of the pics posted within the forum? I havent had an extensive look around but the few threads that i have been in havent had any pictures posted just text.



Try the Galleries!


----------



## dangergoinoff

Alex_B said:


> Try the Galleries!


 
How do i create a gallery?


----------



## BoblyBill

*The Struggle* - Chiller


----------



## BoblyBill

*After the rain* - tb2


----------



## PlasticSpanner

dangergoinoff said:


> How do i create a gallery?


 
You can post a thread with your photo in a gallery but you woun't be able to create a new gallery.

Look here for the different galleries.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

From *Ladies* by _Peanuts_


----------

